# making banks in 2010



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

so far this week it has snowed everyday since the end of last week, nothing major but it adds up,

so with that snow i have plowed everyday, so intead of two good sizebanks like last year, this year i have started a free ride compound,in my yard hahaha started anyway,

the maiden voyage was a flop, should of let it set up a little more, 

i think quads will add mileage in reverse because i have 60 miles jut doing my yard, i ended up pushing snow across the street, so now my quadis actually level with the road,

and there is a 5' ditch there,haven't been mercilessly stuck yet, i just get off and push her back and she walks right out, snow is mushy still, it will be perfect soon,

my neighbor uses a truck and he is a dick so he pushed his snow over where i have to work to move it, i got it cleaned up but he'll doit again,

last year he waited for me to go out on my sled, then went and cut my bank so it was vertical, i seen it at the last second and gassed it , it was cool for me but someone who will stop at the top would be screwed, his payback is coming.

i have some vids but i have to get some photos of the compound, i mean yard lol


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a smaller ramp going towards the end of my driveway from this years snow. With any new snow I get I'm attempting to make it wider, however the town plow guy thinks its his own personal dumping spot.

I had just finished plowing my driveway and smoothed up the ramp so hopefully it would harden nice and smooth and the townie plowed a huge dual-axle dump truck full of road slop/slush onto it. My mouth dropped open when i saw him do that.  I will admit it was cool to see my pile bring the truck to a rather sudden stop, sooner than i think he even thought it was going to. 

It took me a while to even move the crud he pushed let alone fix the damage he did to the ramp tho its all better now. I'm sure its probably nothing like your compound salute as we've only had so many storms here but its a work in progress none the less.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

We don't get enough snow to build ramps so we use dirt. The last pic gives you an idea of the size of the hills. The hill my buddy is heading towards is half the size of the hill my wheeler is sitting on at the top! There is 4 acres of 4wheeling fun. 20ft wide lanes, tear drop turns so you can drift all the way around. 
I had smileys everywhere but they think a smiley is a image.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Where's the dirt from? Did someone excavate the area and leave piles a while back?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

There is over 300 loads of dirt he had brought in on the property! The place was like a pancake before he bought it. LOL The van in the pic is a full size Chevy 3/4 ton with a 7x16 trailer on the back. I can jump the smaller table top to the right of the big hill with my Grizzly.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

first attempt didn't end so well


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice vid! 

How deep is the snow?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

DEEP.  Looks to be about a foot and a half or more. That's awesome.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's what I've got so far the first couple of pics are were I am pushing the snow over the seawall onto the lake its starting to get pretty high I was going to make a ramp down to the lake to get on but after the snow piled on the less than frozen lake its has gotten really slushie so I dont dare take the wheeler out in fear of burying it so I just keep pushing over the edge. Pics are from my Iphone so not the greatest.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

stay off the ice for now but come february you should be ok,you have to waitforthe snow to become crusty, then go slowly till all the snow is packed down, if ya get stuck quickly get off and give her a push to better snow imo, you don't want to sink up to the rails lol


we had 30''of snow over 3 days, it was real fluffy inthose pics so i am waiting so i don't blow anymore snow away,

i still have to get a good vid yet but so far its all just fun lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres one right after the van extraction,


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool vid your sled sounds like one of those little 4 stoke dirt bikes for kids in the video lol. How do you like the Phazer light and nimble I reckon? My last sled was a Yamaha SRX 600 what a rocket I miss it alot, but when it came down to buying the lake property it was either the boat or the sled had to go made more sense to keep the boat.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I snapped a couple pictures of the pile I have going so far this season. Unfortunately they are crappy cell phone pics. I will try to take more pictures with an actual camera so the clarity is superior.









This is looking up the ramp. I walked on it this morning and its getting pretty hard now so it should be a great surface soon for piling more, should I ever get more snow. The peak of the pile is probably around 5 feet from the ground. You can see the tire tracks approaching the pile but then they end. This is because on my last plow I dropped the blade to smooth out the ramp so it would have time to set up with out ruts but where my tire marks are is near the grass so I picked it up by then.









This is the back of the pile.









This shows the side of the pile from the street side.

Again, I'll try to upload better pictures as these do it no justice so far.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Outty330;949764 said:


> Cool vid your sled sounds like one of those little 4 stoke dirt bikes for kids in the video lol. How do you like the Phazer light and nimble I reckon? My last sled was a Yamaha SRX 600 what a rocket I miss it alot, but when it came down to buying the lake property it was either the boat or the sled had to go made more sense to keep the boat.


yea it is more a kids sled but thats what i am just an older version, i hate the problems of first year sleds but i always had first year sleds, its a curse, but this sled is only 80hp 1/2 of what i am use to, but i can hold this open longer and not get my old arms yanked out of socket, it's not fast by any means, but you breath clean air, cheap to insure 20 bucks a day on gas gives you a hell of a good time imo,

but the places i can go makes up for that, besides i ride alot so paying for 800 cc gas and oil adds up, and the cops are way to quick to have a checkpoint, and it sucks when ya have all that power because ya know your gonna goose her, i just sputter on through,

there is no replacement for displacement for sure , i'm not that old, but due to economics it just doesn't do it for me, i am actually glad to have gotten it out of my system when i was younger, way less traffic back then.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

I hear ya I'm riding an 1986 Ski Doo 377cc Safari Scout now, paid $500 bucks for it runs like a champ I dont do the riding I used to just down the lake to the bar and back about a half mile both ways. and the kid loves to go out with me not when I'm drinking of course. I cant justify spending $10,000 grand on something I'll only use 3 to 4 months out of the year.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

priorities


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres some new ones,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice sled. looks like its very easy to carve with that sled.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea but you can see where i slid the back out and had to recover, so it may be too easy, i can tell yeah it will tire ya out for some reason lol


----------

